# Win 37A 12ga Single Shot seeking info/value



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Rummage Sale near by this morning. Thought I'd quick stop in to see what they had.

I asked if they had any Fly Fishing stuff, "Yep two Rods/Reels in the Garage corner.

Seen the Fly Rods at the same time spied a Single Shot Shotgun on near by table.
Sorta recognized it.

Unbelievable! a Winchester Model 37A Gold Trigger 12Ga Break Open Single Shot.
$100 it said, snatched it up with the Fly Rods/Reels.

The significant of the Winchester was that as a young man, I once had the "Long Tom"
version. Traded it off at some point.

Kept telling the Owner, I couldn't believe I found this. Told Owner not to worry,
it was going to a Good Home and would be well taken care of.

Several hours later, among errands and chores, just got done cleaning it up some.
Has been Used, a few Blemishes, some Finish is issues, but Hey! it's mine now.

Mechanically great shape, all works, and Bore did swab out shiny. Trigger pull is
really good too! Unbelievable.

Cleaned up the South Bend Fly Reels too. Haven't got to the Fly Rods yet.

This 37A has a few slight Cosmetic items, but Mechanically Sound, and Bright Bore,
beautiful pressed checkered panels, defiantly Shooter Grade.

Is there something Special about the Winchester 37A Gold Trigger 12ga 32"Bbl full choke?

It is Roll Marked "Made in Canada". Serial Number is C671xxx. Circa late '70s?

Not much out there about them.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

cool old classic... :beer:


----------

